#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Мдя... Что за очередную Шамбалу нашли?...

## Бхусуку

http://news.izvestia.ru/tech/news89159

 Легендарную Шамбалу обнаружили и обследовали российские ученые 
Российская экспедиция под руководством доктора медицинских наук, доктора философии, члена-корреспондента Российской академии естественных наук (РАЕН) профессора Юрия Захарова установила точное расположение столицы Древнего государства Шангшунг - Шамбалы. Об этом Юрий Захаров заявил на пресс-конференции. 

Это была, по его словам, уникальная экспедиция, "ничего подобного ранее не предпринималось". "Мы увидели то, что не видел ни один из европейцев", - подчеркнул Захаров. 

Шамбала - древний религиозно-философский центр, который граничил с Персией, Таджикистаном. Он имел центр и так называемые "внутреннюю" и "тайную" части в районе горы Кайлаш и озера Маносаровар. Гора Кайлаш признается священной в четырех религиях: Бон, Индуизме, Буддизме и Джайнизме. 

Ранее считалось, что страна Шамбала - это всего лишь эзотерическое понятие, однако недавнее открытие, сделанное отечественными учеными, опровергло этот тезис, и теперь достоверно известно, что Шамбала - не только эзотерическое, но и географическое понятие. 

Экспедиция под руководством Захарова обследовала "внутреннюю" и "тайную" центральную часть Шамбалы. Более того, впервые совершено успешное восхождение по Юго-Восточному склону Кайлаша до высоты 6.2 тыс. - 6.3 тыс. м. По словам Захарова, дальнейшее продвижение было невозможно без специального снаряжения и из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий. 

"До этого у нас не было никакого опыта восхождения, плюс к этому, с собой не было снаряжения, поэтому мы зашли ровно настолько, насколько это было возможно, - сказал Захаров. - И на этой высоте мы водрузили флаг России". 

В заключении руководитель экспедиции подчеркнул, что демистификация объекта не была целью мероприятия. "Главная цель, которая стояла перед нами - доказать, что Шамбала - вполне научное понятие". Об этом сообщает РИА "Новости".

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

И на всех развалинах большими буквами было написано "ШАМБАЛА"  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

... и датировка: "заложен город сей в ХХХХ году до Р.Х"  :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
>  Легендарную Шамбалу обнаружили и обследовали российские ученые 
> Российская экспедиция под руководством доктора медицинских наук, доктора философии, члена-корреспондента Российской академии естественных наук (РАЕН) профессора Юрия Захарова установила точное расположение столицы Древнего государства Шангшунг - Шамбалы. Об этом Юрий Захаров заявил на пресс-конференции.


 Что-то у нас математики занимаются историей (Фоменко), доктора медицинских наук ищут шамбалу..

----------


## Ersh

Короче, влезли на гору, решили, что это Шамбала, поломали кошки и слезли обратно. Ну и наука у нас, прости Господи...

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## До

http://www.nirvana-tour.ru/

----------


## Топпер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *И на всех развалинах большими буквами было написано "ШАМБАЛА" *


Притом по русски  :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Бхусуку

> Притом по русски


Но латиницей.  :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Но латиницей. *


господи, извращение то какое :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Короче, влезли на гору, решили, что это Шамбала, поломали кошки и слезли обратно.


Кошек они не ломали. Экспедиция была неподготовленной к такому восхождению. Они же пишут:

"До этого у нас не было никакого опыта восхождения, плюс к этому, с собой не было снаряжения, поэтому мы зашли ровно настолько, насколько это было возможно, - сказал Захаров. - И на этой высоте мы водрузили флаг России". 

Исходя из вышеизложенного, смею предположить, что непонятно на что они восходили! :Smilie:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *Исходя из вышеизложенного, смею предположить, что непонятно на что они восходили!*


На диссертации и признание отмулдашеванной публики  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Тут недавно утром этот Захаров выступал по ОРТ, объявил что нашел Шамбалу и собирается теперь с экспедицией в Уддияну.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Тут недавно утром этот Захаров выступал по ОРТ, объявил что нашел Шамбалу и собирается теперь с экспедицией в Уддияну.

Вот Иуда - все безгрешные места властям за три серебренника продаст...
;-)

----------


## Спокойный

Лучше на Средиземное море поехать. Отдохнуть хорошо, купить жене шубу, и Атлантиду найти заодно.

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## До

> *Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку* 
> Кошек они не ломали. Экспедиция была неподготовленной к такому восхождению. Они же пишут: [..]
> 
> Исходя из вышеизложенного, смею предположить, что непонятно на что они восходили!


Написано же, ехали на двух джипах.

Профессиональную видео камеру кипили за свои деньги, на GPS премник денег уже не хватило. Читай: где сказать точно не можем, но покажем всем желающим за соотв.

----------


## KELVIN

Шамбалу нашли даже.. когда разрешили находить. Если раньше Китай захватил Тибет, как стратегически важные высоты, то теперь бывшему СССР, некогда старшему брату Китая  :Wink:  недосуг стало - террористы все боеголовки растащили  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , размещать там попросту нечего.

----------


## Борис

Ну, Мулдашев ладно, ему на глазную клинику денег надо. Дело, может, и прибыльное, но благородное, хоть путь он избрал, конечно - упаси Манчжушри...

Фоменко - кроме того, что математик, говорят, еще хороший художник-график. А его теория... Один знакомый, кто его видел, говорили мне, что от такого типажа просто сложно было другого ожидать  :Wink: .

А этот Захаров чего? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:

----------


## Dee Mon

Этот Захаров некоторое время назад народ в Белых Облаках собирал, сказки говорил и с собой в эту экспедицию всех желающих звал. Только, предупреждал, недешево это - от 5 килобаксов с носа возьмет. Еще обещал там всех дзогчену обучить и прямое введение устроить. 
Короче, имхо, дядя деньги зарабатывает.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *И на всех развалинах большими буквами было написано "ШАМБАЛА" *


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
_____________
а бревно к глазу настолько близко, что его, попросту, не замечают ... =)

----------


## PampKin Head

Бабло, оказывается, не только побеждает Зло! Но и двигатель эзотерического прогресса...

Вот найдут Шамбалу, а оттуда - полки Бодхисаттв, да прямо по головам кованными ботинками.... В стиле раннего Гуру Ринпоче!

----------


## Паво Дордже

Я белым-бело завидую участникам экспедиции. Они были ТАМ...

"Во всех ранних текстах Бонпо, и это несомненно, Олмо Лунгринг расположен к западу и северу от Тибета в Тагдзиге, или Средней Азии. Более того, есть два Тагдзига: один небесной природы, а другой — вполне физической, расположенный в Средней Азии. Гора Кайлас и прилегающий к ней регион в Западном Тибете — лишь бледное отражение реальной Олмо Лунгринг, самобытного архетипа, существующего в центре мироздания. Согласно «gZer-mig» и другим текстам, регион вокруг Тисэ (Tise), или горы Кайлас, — только копия в Шанг-Шунге оригинала в Олмолинге. Более того, согласно «gZi-brjid», Димплинг (Dimpling) — то же самое, что и Шамбала. Нет необходимости молиться или выполнять какую-либо медитационную практику для того, чтобы переродиться в Иране или Средней Азии СССР, так как это вполне обыкновенные земные места, но нужно молиться и подвергнуться очищению ума, прежде чем человек сможет переродиться в Олмо Лунгринг, или даже войти в неё в этой, нынешней, жизни, потому что она представляет собой чистое измерение бытия (dag-pa`i zhing-khams). Она не может быть легко увидена обычным физическим глазом, подобно тому, как можно увидеть Иран или Среднюю Азию, или даже Тибет. Но просто то, что мы не видим её — не доказательство того, что она не существует — в противоположность возрению локаятов, или материалистов.

Записи Бонпо о сокровенной земле Олмо Лунгринг найдены в «gZer-mig» и «gZi-brjid». Там разъяснено, что физически Олмолинг — часть нашего мира, а не воображаемая святая земля или небесная чистая сфера, наподобие Сукхавати или Дэвачен (bde-ba-can) Будды Амитабхи. Символически Олмо Лунгринг являет собой географический, физический и духовный центр нашего мира Джамбудвипы (`dzam-bu`i gling), и в центре её возвышается священная гора девяти ступеней, известная как Юнгдрунг Гуцег (g.yung-drung dgu-brtsegs), которая связывает небеса и землю. Она являет собой разновидность оси, связующей три плана бытия: небесные миры, Землю и низшие сферы. Следовательно, Олмо Лунгринг имеет иной онтологический статус, нежели обычные географические регионы и страны. В современной терминологии, это — сокровенная земля или «бэ-юл» (sbas-yul), недоступная никому, кроме реализовавшихся существ или Сиддхов. Сказано, что эта страна населена Видьядхарами (rig-`dzin), или держателями эзотерического знания. Она существует на земле, но это не обычная страна или народ, которые можно наблюдать с орбитального спутника или высмотреть с высоко летящего самолёта, поскольку они обладают особой собственной реальностью. Она — в этом мире, но не вполне от него. Она — часть нашего физического географического мира, потому что расположена в Тагдзиге, но, отчасти, существует в ином духовном измерении и, хоть она и материальна, но, в каком-то смысле, вечна и неразрушима. Когда, в конце кальпы, мир будет разрушен и поглощён огнём, Олмо Лунгринг самопроизвольно проявится, вознесётся в небо и там сольётся со своим небесным архетипом, который называется Сипа Есанг (srid-pa ye-sangs). Олмо Лунгринг — действительно нетленная священная земля.

Олмо Лунгринг, или Шамбала — нетленная священная земля и духовный центр мира — существовала на Земле от самого начала человеческой расы. Она была местом, где небесные божества Ясного Света (`od gsal lha) снизошли с небес на землю, чтобы воплотиться как человеческие существа и одушевить физические тела, приготовленные для них. С самого начала времён Олмо Лунгринг была святилищем мудрости и хранилищем высочайших мистических учений, принесённых свыше. Всё население этой страны встало на путь к просветлению, и поэтому говорится: «Есть земля Видьядхар по ту сторону Гималаев», — упоминаемая в Пуранах и в других древних книгах Индии. Эта таинственная срединная земля была известна под разными именами в различных древних традициях по всему миру."

_ http://bonchildren.tonkoblako-9.net/ru/jewel2/03.tan_

----------


## лесник

Физически Шамбала - это Афганистан, сказал ННР (в журнале Зеркало, тут где-то ссылка на него была).

----------


## Ges

http://www.rg.ru/2006/01/20/shambala.html

----------


## Бхусуку

«Ниже много пещер, в которых могли жить люди только очень маленького роста. На стенах и потолках пещер - копоть толщиной в палец. На полу встречаются остатки утвари, шерсть животных. Размеры холма невелики. Около ста метров в диаметре и порядка 50 метров в высоту. Этот руинный город и являлся столицей королевства Шангшунг, и именно его профессор Юрий Захаров уверенно назвал столицей Шамбалы. С вершины холма открывается прекрасный вид на серебристые и красноватые скалы, охватывающие город амфитеатром. Сомнений нет - это Серебряный Дворец Гаруды. »

Гыгыгыггы!!!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Tiop

:lol:

всё в этой книге - правда !  :Smilie:

----------

